# Meow



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

There i said it. Lol, hello im new here and will be posting here as long as i own cats.

I currently have ...(counts).. 13 cats, soon(if she doesnt make it) to be 12(look for my post in health forums for info on that).


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

HI RayOfAsh and welcome. I laughed while I was reading your post in Jeanie's thread about what cats would say to us. Looking forward to hearing more of those conspirancies taking place at your house :wink:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi and welcome! You have quite a household of cats!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi, and welcome!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ray, I'm so happy to welcome you! You do have a houshold, don't you? You must be a real animal lover.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, that is alot of cats! I hope they all get along fine


----------

